# if you could pick a new nationality



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 11, 2022)

which country would you choose and why?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 11, 2022)

Apparently japan is super number one for passport power so that's something to consider.

Despite desperately trying to be a nationalist I've never really put a lot of stock in where I happened to be born so the question is almost too big for me to answer in an interesting way beyond the usual quality of life/access/safety scales

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 11, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Apparently japan is super number one for passport power so that's something to consider


Weeb.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 11, 2022)

Irish


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 12, 2022)

I guess Norwegian?


----------



## Eros (Apr 12, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> I guess Norwegian?


It has been suggested that Norwegian is an easy language for English speakers to learn.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 12, 2022)

Eros said:


> It has been suggested that Norwegian is an easy language for English speakers to learn.



It is, as is Swedish.


----------



## Garcher (Apr 12, 2022)

Iceland


----------



## blk (Apr 12, 2022)

Probably Switzerland  

Top 3 inequality adjusted hdi, second highest per capita income, highest per capita wealth, beautiful nature/scenery, in the center of Europe (easy access & short distance to lots of European countries), etc


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2022)

Canada.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 12, 2022)

Somebody say american.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 3


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 12, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Somebody say american.



The US *is *nice because you're often the first to receive new things. If a company isn't 100% sure they have an instant hit, they'll usually launch the product only in the US first, and only after it's proven successful will they roll it out in the rest of the world.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 12, 2022)

A country with a strong passport, so somewhere in Europe or America.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 12, 2022)

Surprised shadow didn’t say Chinese

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 12, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Surprised shadow didn’t say Chinese



Do you think a person who studies pandas does it because they want to become a panda?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 12, 2022)

If I could be born in a different country, I'd pick either NZ or Australia, but I'd wanna live right next door to the Hemsworth, or Taika Waititi's family  

If I'm changing right now, probably Switzerland, maybe UK (if they were still EU) or France

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Do you think a person who studies pandas does it because they want to become a panda?


People can be weird.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 12, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Do you think a person who studies pandas does it because they want to become a panda?



yes

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2022)

wait, new nationality and same family or?


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 12, 2022)

Being anything but American sounds like a nightmare.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2022)

Van Basten said:


> Being anything but American sounds like a nightmare.


really? Other people would think american would be among the worst of the developed countries.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2022)

Wakanda

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Apr 12, 2022)

French arab in Europe 

Should give me access to the hottest selection of men.

And don't say any stupid shit about muslims. Any family of any nationality could either be open and accepting or murderously homophobic.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Island (Apr 12, 2022)

This thread is lighthearted enough that I moved it to the Lifestyle Lounge.

Just don’t make things weird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2022)

Island said:


> This thread is lighthearted enough that I moved it to the Lifestyle Lounge.
> 
> Just don’t make things weird.


I posted in the thread, so it will remain normal
j/k

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 12, 2022)

happy with murika for now and idk the political situation in the various european countries i'd consider moving to if murikan politics took a complete L, i'd do my research if it ever came to it

scandinavia is an obvious choice but in terms of climate and culture i'm probably more interested in somewhere a bit further south


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2022)

what about that country where in the winter you don't get daytime anymore?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 12, 2022)

montserrat.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2022)

I can't think of any other nationality I would want to be.


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2022)

Mider T said:


> I can't think of any other nationality I would want to be.


i didn't even know you had a nationality
j/k


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 12, 2022)

Jim said:


> really? Other people would think american would be among the worst of the developed countries.


People have a right to be wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm happy with my nationality.
If i’d pick another nationality it would be American/US due to living there although some things like the healthcare system seem a lot more difficult tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2022)

I'd like ot live in the DDJ ruled nation
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 12, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'd like ot live in the DDJ ruled nation
> j/k


Evil tyrant land? 

God Emperor DDJ.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 12, 2022)

Eros said:


> It has been suggested that Norwegian is an easy language for English speakers to learn.



The ancestors of Swedish and English separated from one another in like 800 AD, so words for things that existed already in Medieval agricultural society are usually very similar.

House: _Hus_
Field: _Fält_
Tree: _Träd_
Stone: _Sten_
Iron: _Järn_
Sword: _Svärd_
Cat: _Katt_
Cow: _Ko_
Water: _Vatten_
Leaf: _Löv_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2022)

What's funny about that Jim?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2022)

Mider T said:


> What's funny about that Jim?


some of those words seem funny next to each other.


----------



## God sl4yer (Apr 12, 2022)

Canada


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 12, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> which country would you choose and why?


Singapore.

Because It was what our country should have been.

 Prime Minister Lee Kuan Yew came to Jamaica and basically took notes Jamaican's economic  model at that time in the 1960's.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 12, 2022)

im more surprised shadow post outside cafe

OT.
realistically, europe/US.
maybe dutch.

if the question changed into, what Nationonality I want if i can start over/reincarnate. I want to be reborn becoming a citizen of micronesian country

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2022)

wibisana said:


> im more surprised shadow post outside cafe


island moved the thread so that he wouldn't have to deal with modding it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 12, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Apparently japan is super number one for passport power so that's something to consider.
> 
> Despite desperately trying to be a nationalist I've never really put a lot of stock in where I happened to be born so the question is almost too big for me to answer in an interesting way beyond the usual quality of life/access/safety scales





WorkingMoogle said:


> *Weeb.*



yeah what a nerd 

_obviously_ i was not going to say japan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 12, 2022)

ima sticc with america. we invented that gangbanging shit. plus something like NorwayCrip don't put no fear in anyone's heart.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 13, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Singapore.
> 
> Because It was what our country should have been.
> 
> Prime Minister Lee Kuan Yew came to Jamaica and basically took notes Jamaican's economic  model at that time in the 1960's.


That socialism nonsense in the 70’s fucked it all up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Do you think a person who studies pandas does it because they want to become a panda?


yes...?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kingdom Come (Apr 13, 2022)

If I'm rich then Japan so I go around eating street food


----------



## Karasu (Apr 13, 2022)

I don't know - I'd have to travel and live with the people. I have a hard enough time being away from SoCal right here in the US. 




dr_shadow said:


> Do you think a person who studies pandas does it because they want to become a panda?


  sometimes.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 14, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Singapore.
> 
> Because It was what our country should have been.
> 
> Prime Minister Lee Kuan Yew came to Jamaica and basically took notes Jamaican's economic  model at that time in the 1960's.


@DonutKid

how's life man?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DonutKid (Apr 14, 2022)

Schneider said:


> @DonutKid
> 
> how's life man?



Started working not long ago. Pretty satisfied.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 14, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> If I'm rich then Japan so I go around eating street food



you want to be rich to eat street food?

how wholesome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 14, 2022)

Why would I want to forfeit my Numan citizenship for some inferior country?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 14, 2022)

Sweden, so much socialism.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 15, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Do you think a person who studies pandas does it because they want to become a panda?


Well you know what they say, you are what you eat.


----------



## Khutso Mj (Apr 15, 2022)

Any place with hot weather all year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 15, 2022)

Ryuugamine said:


> Any place with hot weather all year


Come down to San Diego then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 16, 2022)

I wouldn't. I am against people (even relatives) who try to bend the law and have two different active passports while living abroad and not here (our country does not allow that). And I see no difference for myself, as in it would be the mess I am everywhere. Of course, it's not like I am a woman in Pakistan, idk what I would be saying in that case... as for now I understand that I could be sitting away from all that has been happening and is happening now if I was simply born somewhere else, but it does not mean the world would cause me less pain. I am useful as I am and being somewhere else would not make me a better person. Besides, I never hated being born here and living here. Dare to say, be jelly of us, world.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 17, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> which country would you choose and why?



Atlantis. Glorious homeland of my super-human ancestors.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 17, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Come down to San Diego then.


I would consider San Diego if I could afford it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 17, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> Atlantis. Glorious homeland of my super-human ancestors.


Okay Gura.


----------

